
Giuliani’s typo became an anti-Trump message - molecule
https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2018/12/05/rudy-giulianis-typo-became-an-anti-trump-message-he-blamed-twitter-this-atlanta-man-pranked-him/
======
miles
I encountered the same issue with Twitter auto-inserting unwanted hyperlinks
to domains like .app:

[https://tinyapps.org/blog/misc/201810230715_twitter_disable_...](https://tinyapps.org/blog/misc/201810230715_twitter_disable_auto_links.html)

Workaround was to use zero-width space:

[https://www.labnol.org/internet/twitter-auto-converts-
links/...](https://www.labnol.org/internet/twitter-auto-converts-links/20771/)

